# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέο μέλος!!!

## Tσιμπιρλής

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα! "fullyhappy" 
Σήμερα διανύω την πρώτη μου μέρα με το παπαγαλάκι μου.Είμαι παντελώς άσχετη και προσπαθώ να μάθω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ από το ιντερνετ.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μικρούλη σε ηλικία.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό(τα ρουθουνάκια του είναι μπεζ καφέ... ).Είναι πολύ ήσυχο,κελάηδησε από το πρωί 2 φορές όλο κι όλο.Είναι επιφυλακτικό μαζί μου,μ άφησε πολύ λίγο να το πλησιάσω.Πριν λίγο επιτέλους έφαγε,αλλά νερό ακόμα δεν ήπιε.Θέλω να του αφήσω ανοιχτή την πορτα του κλουβιού αλλά μήπως είναι νωρίς?Στον κτηνίατρο πότε να το πάω?Μήπως είναι άρρωστο φοβάμαι.Ουφφφφ!!!Είμαι πελαγωμένη....το μόνο που ξέρω με σιγουριά είναι ότι το αγαπάωωωωωωω!!!!Ελπίζω να μ αγαπήσει κι αυτό!...σύντομα....!Θα συνεχίσω το διάβασμα αλλά αν μπορείτε κι εσείς 5 πραγματάκια να μου πείτε θα το εκτιμούσα.Σας ευχαρστώ!

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρα με το παπαγαλακι σου  ::   ::  
να βαλεις καμια φωτο να το δουμε απο παπαγαλους δεν ξερω 
το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι ακομα ειναι νωρις για να του ανοιξεις 
την πορτα αστο να σε μαθει λιγο και ολα θα γινουν υπομονη θελει
να σου ζησει το μωρο σου  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρα με το παπαγαλακι σου   
> να βαλεις καμια φωτο να το δουμε απο παπαγαλους δεν ξερω 
> το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι ακομα ειναι νωρις για να του ανοιξεις 
> την πορτα αστο να σε μαθει λιγο και ολα θα γινουν υπομονη θελει
> να σου ζησει το μωρο σου


Aχχχχ!!!Ευχαριστώ!Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω φωτό...είμαι άσχετη και με αυτά  ::

----------


## Evie

Αλεξάνδρα για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς σχετικά με το φορουμ μπορείς να μου στείλεις σχόλιο στο προφίλ μου  αριστερά    :winky:  










<-----------


.....ή να στείλεις μήνυμα στην ενότητα για τεχνικά προβλήματα (viewforum.php?f=22)

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αλεξάνδρα για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς σχετικά με το φορουμ μπορείς να μου στείλεις σχόλιο στο προφίλ μου  αριστερά    
> Σ ευχαριστώ Evie!
> Τώρα προσπαθώ να στείλω τις φωτό που τράβηξα με το κινητό μου...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Τα κατάφερα???

----------


## Evie

τα κατάφερες ναι!   ::  έχει πάρει και πόζα!

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> τα κατάφερες ναι!   έχει πάρει και πόζα!


Προσπαθώ να στείλλω μια ακόμα αλλά μου κλέινει το ιντερνετ μόνο του....γκρρρ

----------


## vas

Kαλως όρισες Αλεξάνδρα,να χαίρεσαι το μικρό σου.
Δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω για το αν είναι μεγάλο ή μικρό...για πολύ μικρό πάντως δε μου φαίνεται   ::  ,φοράει δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι του?αν ναι μπορείς να δεις και να μας πεις τι γράφει? οχι μη του ανοίξεις την πόρτα του κλουβιού ακόμα,ειναι πολύ νωρίς,είναι εξημερωμένο?
Να σε ενημερώσω οτι τα πουλιά τα πάμε σε πτηνίατρο και όχι σε κτηνίατρο,μιας και οι περισσότεροι κτηνίατροι δεν έχουν σχέση με πουλιά.
Αν θέλεις βγάλε το καθρευτάκι απο το κλουβί,δε χρησιμεύει σε τίποτα,ίσα ίσα του κάνει κακό.
Σου προτείνω επίσκεψη στον πτηνίατρο το συντομότερο δυνατόν για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο!
Φιλικά   ::

----------


## vas

Ακόμα,καλό θα ήταν να του πάρεις ένα κλουβάκι με γωνίες,το στρογγυλό συμβάλει στο να χάνει τον προσανατολισμό του,αντικατέστησε τις πλαστικές πατήθρες με ξύλινες .\
Κάτω εχεις βάλει...αλουμινόχαρτο?θα πρότεινα χαρτί κουζίνας   :winky:   ειναι πιο αποροφητικό
και κατι τελευταίο...ένα μεγάλο μπράβο που νοιάζεσαι για το μικρό και ψάχνεις

----------


## douke-soula

::   ::  ειναι κουκλί   ::   ::  
εντελει μου αρεσουν τα πουα πουλια
και τι χρωμα ωραιο ειναι αυτο!!!!!!!
και ειναι και επαγγελματιας μοντελο  ::   ::   ::  
εχει παρει ποζα  ::   ::  που λεει και η Ευη μας

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Βασιάννα σ ευχαριστώ!!!!
Δαχτυλίδι?Τι δαχτυλίδι?Κάτσε να πάω να δω...τίποτα...Εντάξει δεν θα ανοίξω την πόρτα.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εξημερωμένο.Μάλλον όχι.Με αποφεύγει πολύ.Α,σε πτηνίατρο να το πάω?Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και ελπίζω να μην δυσκολευτώ να βρω....στο χρυσό οδηγό θα ψάξω?Κλουβί θ αλλάξω σίγουρα,και παρέα θα του πάρω μόλις μας συνηθίσει γιατί διάβασα ότι όταν θα του πάρω παρέα θα μας γράφει...χιχι!Χαρτί κουζίνας θα βάλω,οκ!Να πω επίσης πως είναι πολύ χέστης...όλη την ώρα χεσμενάκι είναι...απορώ,αφού δεν πολυτρώει....α,και πριν λίγο ξανακελάηδησε "fullyhappy" .Σ ευχαρσιτώ και σόρι για τις πολλές απορίες..

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> ειναι κουκλί    
> εντελει μου αρεσουν τα πουα πουλια
> και τι χρωμα ωραιο ειναι αυτο!!!!!!!
> και ειναι και επαγγελματιας μοντελο    
> εχει παρει ποζα   που λεει και η Ευη μας


Πω πω!!!Φούσκωσα από υπερηφάνιααααα  ::  Καλούλης ε?Ελπίζω να μην είναι παππούλης μόνο....Λέτε βρε να ναι κόρη?

----------


## vas

μη σε ανησυχεί αυτό,είναι απο το σοκ με την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος.
Ζήτησε απο τη Μαρία(niva2gr) να σου στείλει τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους   :winky:  νομίζω πως είναι ένας Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> μη σε ανησυχεί αυτό,είναι απο το σοκ με την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος.
> Ζήτησε απο τη Μαρία(niva2gr) να σου στείλει τη λίστα με τους πτηνιάτρους   νομίζω πως είναι ένας Θεσσαλονίκη


Πώς θα τη βρω τη Μαρία?όταν την πετύχω εννοείς?Σ ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!Α και κάτι ακόμα...πάλι νυστάζει...  :sleep:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Πώς θα τη βρω τη Μαρία?όταν την πετύχω εννοείς?Σ ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!Α και κάτι ακόμα...πάλι νυστάζει...


Αλεξάνδρα καλως ήρθες!!?Να το χαιρεσαι το παπαγαλάκι σου, είναι πολύ όμορφο!!
Στη Μαρία στείλε προσωπικό μήνυμα για να τη ρωτήσεις για πτηνίατρο(είναι ενα εικονίδιο κάτω απο τα στοιχεία της)
Εγώ απο τη μικρή μου εμπειρία με το δικό μου παπαγαλάκι θα σου πω τι έκανα κ απ'οτι φαίνεται λειτούργησε... "fullyhappy" . Την πρώτη εβδομάδα εβαζα λίγα σποράκια στο χέρι μου, έβαζα το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί κ περίμενα να δω αν θα έρθει. Αν δεν ερχόταν μόνο του πλησίαζα το χέρι κοντά του(χωρίς να το ζορίσω βεβαια) κ τελικα αρχισε να τρώει απο το χέρι μου!!Εμένα μου πήρε μόλις 1 μέρα αυτο, αλλά μην απογοητευτείς αν δε γίνει το ίδιο κ σε σενα!Επειτα συνεχισα έτσι για μερικές μέρες ακομα κ μετα απο καμια βδομάδα άνοιξα την πόρτα...εκεί έγινε ο χαμός!!Πετούσε σαν τρελό στο δωμάτιο κ φυσικά καθόταν στα πιο απρόσιτα σημεία!!Εγώ άφηνα το κλουβί του καπου ψηλά κ τελικά όταν πεινουσε έμπαινε μέσα μόνος του!Τις επομενες μέρες σιγά σιγά(ενώ ήταν μεσα στο κλουβί) του έμαθα να ανεβαίνει στο δαχτυλό μου κ έτσι έγινε πολύ πιο ήρεμος!
Τώρα πια, μετά απο 2 μιση μήνες δε με φοβάται σχεδόν καθόλου κ είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!!Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω κ λίγο...κ να εχεις πολλές χαρούμενες στιγμές μαζι του/της!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Ααα...ξέχασα να σου πω ότι όταν έρθει η στιγμή να το βγάλεις έξω καλυτερα να το κάνεις σε έναν περιορισμένο χώρο(π.χ. στο δωμάτιο σου ή στο μπάνιο)!Κ επίσης να προσέξεις καποια πράγματα που μπορεί να είναι επικινδυνα, για παραδειγμα κλείσε τις κουρτίνες, το καπακι στην τουαλέτα, ζεστές επιφανειες(π.χ. κουζίνα) κ τέτοια!!Κάλή επιτυχία!!!  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κοριτσακι ειναι!
1 οχι αλουμινοχαρτο
2 αλλαγη κλουβιου...παρε ενα ορθογωνιο...αν καποια-ες απο τις πλευρες του εχουν οριζοντια καγκελα ακομα καλυτερα...οσο ποιο μεγαλο τοσο το καλυτερο
3 μη του περνεις στικακια να τρωει...δεν κανουν και τοσο καλο...και παχενουν
4μη βιαζεσε..για την ωρα αστο να γνωρισει το χωρο..και μετα γνωριζει και εσενα
5 οχι καθρεφτακια...αλλα οσα περισσοτερα παιχνιδακια του εχεις τοσο το καλυτερο να ασχολιτε

6 ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΜΠΑΤΖΙ!!!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Καλως ηρθες Αλεξανδρα στην παρεα μας... :winky:

----------


## Max-arbou

Καλοσηρθες στην παρεα....ειναι πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεσαι....θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες εδω μεσα...  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες.Να σου ζήσει το μικρό.Είναι θηλυκό.Για διαχωρισμό του φύλου κοίτα εδώ.
viewtopic.php?f=28&t=959
Μη βιάζεσαι δεν το έχεις ούτε μια μέρα.Βάλε το να έχει πλάτη τοίχο για να νιώθει ασφαλείς.Να το αφήσεις να συνηθίσει στο χώρο σου.Να μάθει τις συνήθειές  σου, τους ήχους του σπιτιού πως χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο,το κουδούνι και να μη τρομάζει.Να του αλλάζεις καθημερινά το νερό που πρέπει να είναι πάντα καθαρό.Να του βάλεις και φρούτα,λαχανικά και θα δεις τι από αυτά θα φάει αν φάει εκτός από τα σποράκια.Όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά,ο καθρέπτης θα πρέπει να βγει δεν είναι καλό να ερωτοτροπεί με τον εαυτό του.Για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς κάποιο μέλος θα είναι εδώ να σου πει τη γνώμη του.Καλή αρχή.Αν το πουλάκι τρώει και πίνει νερό είναι δραστήριο δεν θα χρειαστεί να το πας σε κάποιο γιατρό.Αν η διατροφή του είναι καλή θα είναι πάντα υγιές.Για κλουβιά κοίτα εδώ να δεις τις διαστάσεις,όσο μεγαλύτερο και εφόσον αντέχει η τσέπη μας τόσο καλύτερα θα είναι.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106

----------


## vas

Kωνσταντίνε επέτρεψέ μου...νομίζω πως η επίσκεψη στον πτηνίατρο πρεπει να γίνει για προλυπτικούς λόγους,ίσως να έχει κάποια κληρονομική ασθένεια ή να μην έτρωγε καλά στο πετ που το είχαν με συνέπεια να εμφανίσει αργότερα προβλήματα,δε θα ήταν καλό να τα προλάβει απο τώρα?   :winky:

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Αλεξάνδρα στην Παρέα. Πανέμορφο το φιλαράκι σου. Να σου ζήσει   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Kωνσταντίνε επέτρεψέ μου...νομίζω πως η επίσκεψη στον πτηνίατρο πρεπει να γίνει για προλυπτικούς λόγους,ίσως να έχει κάποια κληρονομική ασθένεια ή να μην έτρωγε καλά στο πετ που το είχαν με συνέπεια να εμφανίσει αργότερα προβλήματα,δε θα ήταν καλό να τα προλάβει απο τώρα?


Σωστό και αυτό Βασιάννα.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Aχ παιδιά!Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον.Με συγκινείτε!Σας ευχαριστώ και για τις συμβουλές.Να στε καλά κι εσείς και τα πουλάκια σας!Τελικά είναι κόρη?αχχαααα!!!Τσιμπιρλού πρέπει να την λέω δηλαδή! "fullyhappy" Στο χέρι μου ανέβηκε από την πρώτη μέρα ,αλλά μάλλον δεν ήξερε πού στεκόταν.Επίσης δοκίμασα και να φάει απ το χέρι μου αλλά βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και μετά πήγε μόνη της στην ταίστρα κι έφαγε...νερό δεν την έχω δει να πίνει καθόλου,αλλά σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα μέσα στη θήκη του νερού ένα τσόφλι,ίσως να ήπιε....τι να πω?Σήμερα είναι μοναχούλα της...έπρεπε να πάω στη δουλειά,δεν μπορούσα να κάνω διαφορετικά.  ::  Κι ανυπομονώ να γυρίσω σπίτι.Την έχω πάνω στο πάσο,μέσα στο σαλόνι και με το που δύει ο ήλιος την πάω στο άδειο δωμάτιο του σπιτιού για να κοιμηθεί.Λέτε να την βάλω αλλού δηλ,να χει τοίχο από πίσω απ το κλουβί?Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω και με την Μαρία,να μου πει για τον πτηνίατρο.Ο σύζυγός μου με θεωρεί υπερβολική που θέλω να το πάω,αλλά πρέπει με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.Με τσάτισε που από το pet shop δεν του είπαν τίποτα όταν τ αγόρασε.Και το ότι είναι budge από το ιντερνετ το διαπίστωσα....Α,και τον καθρέπτη δεν το δίνει σημασία καθόλου.Θα τον βγάλω τελικά.Εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα!Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!Λέτε αν μπω στο σπίτι να πεταρίσει απ τη χαρά της?  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχα!!  ::   Οντως θα πρεπει να της αλλάξεις το όνομα Αλεξάνδρα!!Αλλα ευτυχως το εμαθες νωρις!!Για το νερακι μην ανησυχεις!!Κ εγω το ιδιο αγχος ειχα στην αρχη γιατι δεν το εβλεπα κ το δικο μου να πινει, αλλα μαλλον επινε οταν δεν ημουν μπροστα!!Οποτε θα το πετυχεις καποια στιγμη κ εσυ!!Μην αγχωνεσαι κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> χαχα!!   Οντως θα πρεπει να της αλλάξεις το όνομα Αλεξάνδρα!!Αλλα ευτυχως το εμαθες νωρις!!Για το νερακι μην ανησυχεις!!Κ εγω το ιδιο αγχος ειχα στην αρχη γιατι δεν το εβλεπα κ το δικο μου να πινει, αλλα μαλλον επινε οταν δεν ημουν μπροστα!!Οποτε θα το πετυχεις καποια στιγμη κ εσυ!!Μην αγχωνεσαι κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!


Eυχαριστώ Βίκυ!!!Λίγο μοιάζουν τα παιδιά μας ε?Αχ πότε θα σκαρφαλώσει και στο δικό μου δαχτυλάκι???Μου λείπειιιιιιιιι....Πρέπει ν αλλάξω και κλουβί άμεσα...το Σαββάτο μετά τη δουλειά θα πάω σε ένα pet shop ανατολικά να οργανωθώ.....Φιλιά σε όλους!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λίγο μοιάζουν τα παιδιά μας ε?


χαχα...λες να ειναι συγγενεις???τιποτα μακρινα ξαδελφια???  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς ήρθες Αλεξάνδρα!! Μ' αρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα χρώματα της Τσιμπιρλούς, είναι ξεχωριστή  ::  
Όποτε μπορείς πάρε ορθογώνιο κλουβάκι, έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά, αυτό θα κάνει τη μικρή να νιώσει πιο άνετα  :winky:  
Και στη διατροφή για παπαγάλους ψάξε τροφές που μπορείς να δώσεις πέρα από σπόρους, για να τη δελεάζεις με εκπληξούλες και να σε συνδυάσει με κάτι καλό, διαφορετικό και νόστιμο!
Καλώς όρισες και πάλι και καλά ποστ!

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

[quote=vicky_ath]


> Λίγο μοιάζουν τα παιδιά μας ε?


χαχα...λες να ειναι συγγενεις???τιποτα μακρινα ξαδελφια???  :: [/quote:1eugxstw]
καθόλου απίθανο!!!  ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Καλώς ήρθες Αλεξάνδρα!! Μ' αρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα χρώματα της Τσιμπιρλούς, είναι ξεχωριστή  
> Όποτε μπορείς πάρε ορθογώνιο κλουβάκι, έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά, αυτό θα κάνει τη μικρή να νιώσει πιο άνετα  
> Και στη διατροφή για παπαγάλους ψάξε τροφές που μπορείς να δώσεις πέρα από σπόρους, για να τη δελεάζεις με εκπληξούλες και να σε συνδυάσει με κάτι καλό, διαφορετικό και νόστιμο!
> Καλώς όρισες και πάλι και καλά ποστ!


Σ ευχαρστώ Αντιγόνηηηη!!!Καλώς σας βρήκα!Είναι ομορφούλα ε?χαχα!!!Ναι λέω να πάω μια βόλτα στο πετ σοπ το Σαββάτο,δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο οπότε πρέπει να βρω ένα που θα ναι ανοιχτό μετά τις 3 το μεσημέρι.Τεσπα...Σήμερα η ομορφιά μου έφαγε απ το χεράκι μου  ::  Την έβγαλα κι έξω απ το κλουβι,κανα δυο φορές πέταξε,μετά ξανακούρνιασε σε μια γωνιά και στο τέλος την έβαλα μέσα....Ξέρω πως ίσως βιάζομαι,αλλά ανυπομονώ να καταλάβει πως την αγαπάμε πολύ και είναι ισότιμο μέλος της οικογενείας....αχχχχ!!!!Καλό βράδυ!!!

----------


## vas

Aλεξάνδρα,καταλαβαίνω τη λαχτάρα σου να της δείξεις πως την αγαπάς.
μην βιάζεσαι όμως.Να ξέρεις πως οι παπαγάλοι είναι όντα με πολύ υψηλή νοημοσύνη...θα το καταλάβει,αλλά καλό είναι να μην προχωράμε την εκπέδευση τόσο ραγδαία,δεν έχει περάσει ούτε μια εβδομάδα και το έβγαλες έξω...μπορεί να στρεσσαρίστηκε,σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά κάνε υπομονή έτσι ώστε να έχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα και να κρατήσει

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Aλεξάνδρα,καταλαβαίνω τη λαχτάρα σου να της δείξεις πως την αγαπάς.
> μην βιάζεσαι όμως.Να ξέρεις πως οι παπαγάλοι είναι όντα με πολύ υψηλή νοημοσύνη...θα το καταλάβει,αλλά καλό είναι να μην προχωράμε την εκπέδευση τόσο ραγδαία,δεν έχει περάσει ούτε μια εβδομάδα και το έβγαλες έξω...μπορεί να στρεσσαρίστηκε,σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά κάνε υπομονή έτσι ώστε να έχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα και να κρατήσει


Έχεις δίκιο...αύριο δεν θα την βγάλω καθόλου έξω,το υπόσχομαι.Να αφήσω όμως την πόρτα του κλουβιού ανοιχτή?Μήπως και αποφασίσει να σουλατσάρει μόνη της?Πώς θα καταλάβω ότι ήρθε ο καιρός να την βγάλω?

----------


## Antigoni87

Αν αφήσεις την πόρτα ανοιχτή είναι το ίδιο! Θα βγει και μπορεί να στρεσαριστεί, είναι πολύ αρχή και δεν ξέρει καλά καλά το χώρο και τα νέα πρόσωπα! Θα έλεγα να γίνει η προσέγγιση για αρκετές μέρες ενώ η Τσιμπιρλού είναι μέσα στο κλουβάκι, και κάθε μέρα να την πλησιάζεις, να της μιλάς και να της δίνεις λιχουδιά. Το πέρασμα από την απόκτηση του πουλιού στο ελεύθερο πέταγμα στο σπίτι νιώθω ότι είναι λίγο απότομο για το πουλάκι μέσα σε λίγες μέρες!
Θα σε εμπιστευτεί πιο ομαλά και δε θα σε φοβάται στο μέλλον αν την προσεγγίσεις πολύ σταδιακά και ήρεμα. Θα τη νιώθει την αγωνία σου και δεν χρειάζεται!  :winky:  
Τώρα στην αρχή δε μπορείς να το ελέγξεις το πουλάκι όταν βγει από το κλουβί του και μπορεί να φοβηθεί πολύ για κάποιο λόγο... Και μετά από ένα αρχικό σοκ ίσως να μην αποκτήσει ποτέ πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη ή να αργήσει! Τα παιδιά με παπαγαλάκια ξέρουν καλύτερα, απλώς στα λέω επειδή τα έχω ακούσει απ' αυτούς!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Υγ. πιστεύω θα το καταλάβεις μόνη σου όταν έρθει η σωστή ώρα για ελεύθερες πτήσεις και περπάτημα στο χέρι   ::  
Ίσως να είναι κάποια απ' τις φορές που θα βάλεις το χέρι σου απλώς στο κλουβί για να της δώσεις λιχουδιά κι εκείνη θα ανέβει ή θα στο τσιμπήσει γλυκά!!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οι παπαγάλοι είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά.Να της πάρεις και ένα αγοράκι να έχει παρέα.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Αχ παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ!!!Δεν ξέρω να στέλνω και ευχαριστίες...ακόμα!!
Αντιγόνη,παρεμπιπτόντως έχεις και τέλειο σκυλάκι!!!,η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κουνιέται καθόλου μες το κλουβί.Σήμερα εννοείται πως δεν θα τη βγάλω και θα χω κλειστή την πόρτα.Τις πρώτες μέρες την είχα όμως ανοιχτή και δεν πλησίασε καν προς τα κει.Φαίνεται πως αισθάνεται ασφαλής μόνο μέσα στο κλουβί.Αλλά γιατί δεν κουνιέται καθόλου?Μόνο τα βράδυα για να κοιμηθεί σκαρφαλώνει,όπως και διάβασα πως έτσι κάνουν.
Κωνσταντίνε,θα της πάρω και αρσενικό να χει παρείτσα,αλλά μήπως πρέπει πρώτα να εξοικιωθεί μαζί μας?
Και σήμερα έφαγε απ το χεράκι μου και αναρωτιέμαι....έφαγε γιατί πεινούσε?ή θέλει να μου δέιξει πως αρχίζει να μ εμπιστεύεται?Και κάτι ακόμα,ο Στέφανος,ο σύζυγος μου,θέλει να την κρατάμε στο σαλόνι μέχρι τις 11 το βράδυ για να την βλέπει κι αυτός...σχολάει στις 9 καθημερινά....Τον καταλαβαίνω,αλλά είναι σωστό?

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αχ παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ!!!Δεν ξέρω να στέλνω και ευχαριστίες...ακόμα!!
> Αντιγόνη,παρεμπιπτόντως έχεις και τέλειο σκυλάκι!!!


Σ' ευχαριστεί πολύ ο Ιντεφίξ για τα καλά σου λόγια!  ::  
Κάτω δεξιά στο ποστ αυτού που θέλεις να ευχαριστήσεις, υπάρχει ένα κίτρινο χεράκι, δίπλα εκεί που λέει "παράθεση". Αυτή είναι η ευχαριστία!

Δεν ξέρω γιατί μένει ακίνητο... Ας μας πουν οι παπαγαλογονείς!  ::  
Αλλά μ' άρεσε ότι εφαγε από το χέρι σου! Όσο για τον ύπνο, λένε ότι πρέπει να κοιμούνται νωρίς τα πουλάκια, δεν έχουν τα ωράρια τα δικά μας... Δεν ξέρω αν και πόσο επηρεάζει τη διάθεση και την υγεία τους!

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Ιντεφιξάκοοοο!!! "fullyhappy" 
Του δωσα και κατάλαβε με τις ευχαριστίες  ::  Συγγνώμη όποιον ξέχασα....
Λέτε να ναι τεμπέλα βρε παιδιά?Γι αυτό να μην κουνιέται?Μόνο όταν πλησιάζω είναι σε εγρήγορση αλλά και πάλι ρούπι δεν κάνει.Της μιλάω και πολύ ήρεμα και γλυκά,συνήθως όμως της σφυρίζω.....Κάτι ακόμα,στο κλουβί μέσα έχει ένα κυκλικό πλαστικό σαν φλυτζανάκι του καφέ με πατούρα.Ξέρετε τι είναι?Έβαλα σήμερα νερό εκεί μήπως και είναι μπανιερίτσα,να πατάει δηλ από μπροστά και να βουτάει το κεφαλάκι της ή έστω να πίνει νεράκι.Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες τόσο φουντώνω με το pet shop που τ αγοράσαμε...τίποτα δεν μας είπαν,τίποτα!Σας έχω ζαλίσει....συγγνώμη!

----------


## vas

Aλεξάνδρα,το δικό μου μόλις το πήρα απο τον Φώτη ήταν εξημερωμένο,και παρ'όλα αυτά όταν έβγαινε για τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες,ή μαλλον για να ακριβολογούμε τη μια βδομάδα δε βγήκε καθόλου,τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα όμως οταν ήταν έξω δεν ένιωθε ασφάλεια και το καταλάβαινα,μου το περνούσε..φαντάσου λοιπόν το δικό σου που δεν είναι καν εξημερωμένο..Οι παπαγάλοι συνήθως κοιμούνται στην πιο ψηλή πατήθρα του κλουβιού,εμένα καμια φορά κοιμάται και στην κούνια ακριβώς δίπλα στην πατήθρα που είναι και αυτή ψηλά.
Όσο για το ότι έφαγε απο το χέρι σου...απο τη στιγμή που είχε φαγητό η πατήθρα γιατί να πεινούσε?   ::  Ρώτα αν θέλεις τον άντρα σου πόσο το πήρε,ίσως να είναι εξημερωμένο και απλά να μη σε έχει συνηθίσει αρκετά,γιατί αν δεν είναι αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι πολύ περίεργη..Να τρώει απο το χέρι σου τόσο νωρίς? Δεν ξέρω...
Επίσης κάτι που θυμήθηκα τώρα και είναι πολύ βασικό για την εκπέδευση,να ξέρεις πως οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι σαν τα τετράποδα,δλδ όταν κάνουν αταξία το χειρότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τους φωνάξεις και να τα χτυπήσεις,κάνοντάς το αυτό χάνεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους.Μπορείς να μας περάσεις μια φωτογραφία απο αυτό που λες πως έβαλες νερό?εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι,τα περισσότερα πετ δεν ασχολούνται με τα πουλιά,γι'αυτό και συνήθως είναι βρώμικα...

----------


## vas

η τα'ι'στρα ήθελα να πω   ::   σορρυ

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Aλεξάνδρα,το δικό μου μόλις το πήρα απο τον Φώτη ήταν εξημερωμένο,και παρ'όλα αυτά όταν έβγαινε για τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες,ή μαλλον για να ακριβολογούμε τη μια βδομάδα δε βγήκε καθόλου,τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα όμως οταν ήταν έξω δεν ένιωθε ασφάλεια και το καταλάβαινα,μου το περνούσε..φαντάσου λοιπόν το δικό σου που δεν είναι καν εξημερωμένο..Οι παπαγάλοι συνήθως κοιμούνται στην πιο ψηλή πατήθρα του κλουβιού,εμένα καμια φορά κοιμάται και στην κούνια ακριβώς δίπλα στην πατήθρα που είναι και αυτή ψηλά.
> Όσο για το ότι έφαγε απο το χέρι σου...απο τη στιγμή που είχε φαγητό η πατήθρα γιατί να πεινούσε?   Ρώτα αν θέλεις τον άντρα σου πόσο το πήρε,ίσως να είναι εξημερωμένο και απλά να μη σε έχει συνηθίσει αρκετά,γιατί αν δεν είναι αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι πολύ περίεργη..Να τρώει απο το χέρι σου τόσο νωρίς? Δεν ξέρω...
> Επίσης κάτι που θυμήθηκα τώρα και είναι πολύ βασικό για την εκπέδευση,να ξέρεις πως οι παπαγάλοι δεν είναι σαν τα τετράποδα,δλδ όταν κάνουν αταξία το χειρότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τους φωνάξεις και να τα χτυπήσεις,κάνοντάς το αυτό χάνεις την εμπιστοσύνη τους.Μπορείς να μας περάσεις μια φωτογραφία απο αυτό που λες πως έβαλες νερό?εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι,τα περισσότερα πετ δεν ασχολούνται με τα πουλιά,γι'αυτό και συνήθως είναι βρώμικα...


Βασιάννα στην κούνια δεν ανεβαίνει καθόλου κι έτσι την έβγαλα για να χει περισσότερο χώρο.Το παπαγαλάκι μας κόστισε 18 ευρώ,αν λέει κάτι αυτό...Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το μαλώσω για κάτι που θα κάνει...με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!Τώρα θα βγάλω μια φωτό...ελπίζω να φανεί καθαρά...Α πείτε μου και το άλλο με το πλαστικό από πάνω δεν είναι για νερό?μισό...

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Κάτι κάνω λάθος....

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Η μπανιερίτσα?

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

οκ...τώρα βγήκε

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Μάλλον πρέπει να γράφω και κάτι ε?

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Μέχρι να τα καταφέρω έφυγες Βασιάννα,ε?Ελπίζω να μεγεθύνονται οι φωτό για να φανούν καλύτερα...

----------


## Evie

Αλεξάνδρα μια χαρά μπήκαν οι φωτογραφίες. Μπορείς όμως και να της βάζεις όλες μαζί σε ένα ποστ ή και να κάνεις ένα άλμπουμ στη συλλογή φωτογραφιών  μας




> Μάλλον πρέπει να γράφω και κάτι ε?


Θα ήταν όμορφο αν έγραφες κάτι κάτω απο το συνημμένο σαν σχόλιο, αλλά όχι απαραίτητο.

Πολύ μου αρέσει η Τσιμπιρλού και συμφωνώ, ένα ορθογώνιο κλουβάκι θα την έκανε να νιώθει πιο άνετα   ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αλεξάνδρα μια χαρά μπήκαν οι φωτογραφίες. Μπορείς όμως και να της βάζεις όλες μαζί σε ένα ποστ ή και να κάνεις ένα άλμπουμ στη συλλογή φωτογραφιών  μας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Tσιμπιρλής
> 
> ...


Θα το φροντίσω Evie!!!Σ ευχαριστώ και για τις συμβουλές...θα τα μάθω,πού θα μου πάει?Σιγά...σιγά...  :winky:

----------


## Evie

Και βέβαια θα το μάθεις!  ::  . Είναι όμορφο που με το που απόκτησες την παπαγαλίνα σου ενδιαφέρθηκες και ενημερώθηκες. Να δεις  που θα διώξεις τις φοβίες της πολύ σύντομα και θα σε εμπιστεύεται.

----------


## Antigoni87

Το κίτρινο στρογγυλό με την πατηθρούλα πρέπει να είναι αυγοθήκη αν βλέπω σωστά! Η μπανιέρα είναι μεγαλύτερη, στο μέγεθος του πουλιού περίπου.
Ίσως ενας λόγος που δεν πολυκινείται είναι η διαρρύθμιση του κλουβιού... Οι πατήθρες που είναι κάθετα μεταξύ τους δεν του αφήνουν περιθώριο να πετάξει από τη μια στην άλλη, και το μέγεθος-σχήμα του κλουβιού το περιορίζει περισσότερο. Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αλλάξεις κλουβί και είναι ορθογώνιο με τη μια πλευρά σε τοίχο, και με πατήθρες μόνο οριζόντια και όχι κάθετα μεταξύ τους, θα αρχίσει αμέσως να κινείται και να πηγαίνει από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα!
Δε στα λέω για να τρέξεις να πάρεις εδώ και τώρα κλουβί, αλλά σαν πιθανότητα της ακινησίας, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη!  ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Το κίτρινο στρογγυλό με την πατηθρούλα πρέπει να είναι αυγοθήκη αν βλέπω σωστά! Η μπανιέρα είναι μεγαλύτερη, στο μέγεθος του πουλιού περίπου.
> Ίσως ενας λόγος που δεν πολυκινείται είναι η διαρρύθμιση του κλουβιού... Οι πατήθρες που είναι κάθετα μεταξύ τους δεν του αφήνουν περιθώριο να πετάξει από τη μια στην άλλη, και το μέγεθος-σχήμα του κλουβιού το περιορίζει περισσότερο. Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αλλάξεις κλουβί και είναι ορθογώνιο με τη μια πλευρά σε τοίχο, και με πατήθρες μόνο οριζόντια και όχι κάθετα μεταξύ τους, θα αρχίσει αμέσως να κινείται και να πηγαίνει από πατήθρα σε πατήθρα!
> Δε στα λέω για να τρέξεις να πάρεις εδώ και τώρα κλουβί, αλλά σαν πιθανότητα της ακινησίας, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη!


Αυγό?Τρώνε κι αυγά?μμμμ ενδιαφέρον!Πάω κιόλας ν αλλάξω την πατήθρα,θα την βάλω όριζόντια με την άλλη.Ευχαριστώωωω!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

> Αυγό?Τρώνε κι αυγά?μμμμ ενδιαφέρον!Πάω κιόλας ν αλλάξω την πατήθρα,θα την βάλω όριζόντια με την άλλη.Ευχαριστώωωω!!!


Α, δεν ξέρω, λογικά τρώνε αυγά βραστά σφιχτά όπως τα καναρίνια, αλλά μπορείς καλύτερα να σιγουρευτείς ψάχνοντας στη διατροφή για παπαγάλους ή ανοίγοντας εκεί ερώτηση! Σίγουρα θα ανακαλύψεις πολλάααα πράγματα πέρα από σπόρους που κάνει και πρέπει να δίνεις στη μικρή   :winky:

----------


## Antigoni87

Πχ δες αυτά εδώ για τη διατροφή, θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες που ίσως είναι ήδη απαντημένες!  ::  

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=81

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=47

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Tσιμπιρλής
> 
> Αυγό?Τρώνε κι αυγά?μμμμ ενδιαφέρον!Πάω κιόλας ν αλλάξω την πατήθρα,θα την βάλω όριζόντια με την άλλη.Ευχαριστώωωω!!!
> 
> 
> Α, δεν ξέρω, λογικά τρώνε αυγά βραστά σφιχτά όπως τα καναρίνια, αλλά μπορείς καλύτερα να σιγουρευτείς ψάχνοντας στη διατροφή για παπαγάλους ή ανοίγοντας εκεί ερώτηση! Σίγουρα θα ανακαλύψεις πολλάααα πράγματα πέρα από σπόρους που κάνει και πρέπει να δίνεις στη μικρή


Τόση ώρα έγραφα και τι έγινε το ποστ μου δεν κατάλαβα....άλλαξα θέση στην πατήθρα,αλλά όπως και να χει το κλουβί είναι μικρό.Επίσης δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στο να βγάζω τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα,μπαινοβγαίνουν με δυσκολία και προκαλούν αναστάτωση στην Τσιμπιρλού.Πάλι πήρα λίγη τροφή και έφαγε από το χέρι μου,αλλά γιατί δεν πάει μόνη της στην ταίστρα δεν ξέρω....τόσες ώρες ακίνητη δεν βαριέται?Και από τις 10 μια φορά άκουσα την φωνούλα της.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Πωπω!!!θα πέσει πολύ μελέτη Αντιγόνη χαχαχχα!!!!Είσαι αστέρι  ::

----------


## vas

όοοχι εδώ είμαι  ::  
εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ επίπεδο κάτω για αυγοθήκη..χμ..εγώ ίσως το χρησιμοποιούσα για φρούτα..αλλά και για αυγοθήκη δεν είναι κακό,αυτό με τα σποράκια το στικάκι καλό θα ήταν να το βγάλεις,είναι πολύ λιπαρό και συνεπώς κακό για την υγεία του

----------


## vas

18 ευρω είναι η τιμή για ένα μη εξημερωμένο budgie...

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ εγω πιστευω οτι μαλλον για φρουτα ειναι, αλλα ισως κ αυγοθηκη!!
Εγω το Ρικο τον πηρα 15 ευρω, σιγουρα δεν ηταν εξημερωμενος, ομως απο τις πρωτες μερες κιολας ετρωγε απο το χερι μου οπως κ η Τσιμπιρλου!!Οποτε δε μου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο αυτο!
Οσο για το οτι δεν κινειται συμφωνω με τα παιδια, προφανως φταιει το κλουβακι της...ειναι πολυ μικρο δυστυχως(ανοητοι πετσποπαδες...  ::  ). Εγω μονο που την βλεπω ετσι κατι παθαινω...  :sad:  
Αλλα επειδη φαινεται οτι εισαι καλη μαμα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το φροντισεις με την πρωτη ευκαιρια!!  ::

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

Βασιάννα,τελικά δεν είναι εξημερωμένο ε?Φαίνεται μωρέ,είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική.Και το στικάκι δεν το αγγίζει ούτως ή άλλως.Θα το βγάλω.Μας μαθαίνει όμως ΄σιγά σιγά...όλο το μεσημέρι κελαηδούσε το πουλάκι μου!!! "fullyhappy" 
Βίκυ,πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να έρθει στο χέρι σου?Το τάισες φρουτάκια απ την αρχή?Τελικά ό,τι πήραμε απ το pet shop άχρηστα βγήκανε...Μόνο οι σπόροι πιάσαν τόπο.Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι ασφυκτιά μέσα στο κλουβί,τρελλαίνομαιιιιιιι!  !!Αύριο κιόλας πρέπει να πάρω κλουβί.΄

----------


## joey

γεια σου αλεξανδρα...πολυ ομορφο το παπαγαλακι σου..να σου ζησει!!!!!ο λογος που μπορει να μενει ακινητο ειναι ισως να κρυωνει....το εχεις παρατηρησει να ειναι φουσκωμενο;

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> γεια σου αλεξανδρα...πολυ ομορφο το παπαγαλακι σου..να σου ζησει!!!!!ο λογος που μπορει να μενει ακινητο ειναι ισως να κρυωνει....το εχεις παρατηρησει να ειναι φουσκωμενο;


Γεια σου Ζώη!Σ ευχαριστώ!Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάποιες φορές φουσκώνει κι όταν πλησιάζουμε προς το μέρος της τρέμει...λες να κρυώνει?έχω σταθερά 22 βαθμούς μες το σπίτι.

----------


## joey

καλυτερα το κλουβι τωρα που εχουμε πολυ κρυες μερες να το βαλεις σε ενα μερος που να μην εχει πολυ κρυο και να μην σχηματιζονται ρευματα.....μπορει να ειναι και απο το κρυο που τρεμει αλλα μπορει και να φοβαται...

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> καλυτερα το κλουβι τωρα που εχουμε πολυ κρυες μερες να το βαλεις σε ενα μερος που να μην εχει πολυ κρυο και να μην σχηματιζονται ρευματα.....μπορει να ειναι και απο το κρυο που τρεμει αλλα μπορει και να φοβαται...


Δεν πιστεύω ότι εκεί που το χω έχει ρεύμα και το σπίτι είναι αρκετά ζεστό.Θα χω το νου μου πάντως.Ευχαριστώωωωω!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Βασιάννα,τελικά δεν είναι εξημερωμένο ε?Φαίνεται μωρέ,είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική.Και το στικάκι δεν το αγγίζει ούτως ή άλλως.Θα το βγάλω.Μας μαθαίνει όμως ΄σιγά σιγά...όλο το μεσημέρι κελαηδούσε το πουλάκι μου!!! "fullyhappy" 
> Βίκυ,πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να έρθει στο χέρι σου?Το τάισες φρουτάκια απ την αρχή?Τελικά ό,τι πήραμε απ το pet shop άχρηστα βγήκανε...Μόνο οι σπόροι πιάσαν τόπο.Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι ασφυκτιά μέσα στο κλουβί,τρελλαίνομαιιιιιιι!  !!Αύριο κιόλας πρέπει να πάρω κλουβί.΄


Για να φαει απο το χερι μου 2-3 μερες!Για να ανεβει στο δαχτυλο μου απ'οσο θυμαμαι γυρω στις 10-15 μερες!Οσο για τα φρουτακια εγω του εβαζα συχνα, οπως κ αυγουλακι μια φορα τη βδομαδα περιπου αλλα στην αρχη δεν τα πλησιαζε καν!Δοκιμασα μηλο, μπανανα, μανταρινι, μαρουλι, αγγουρι..τιποτα αυτος!!
Τωρα εχει περιπου 2 εβομαδες που τρωει αγγουρι, μηλο κ αυγο!!Του βαζω σχεδον καθε μερα ενα κομματακι!Σημερα δοκιμασα παλι μαρουλι..αλλα αδιαφορησε πληρως!!  :winky:

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

[quote=vicky_ath]


> Βασιάννα,τελικά δεν είναι εξημερωμένο ε?Φαίνεται μωρέ,είναι πολύ επιφυλακτική.Και το στικάκι δεν το αγγίζει ούτως ή άλλως.Θα το βγάλω.Μας μαθαίνει όμως ΄σιγά σιγά...όλο το μεσημέρι κελαηδούσε το πουλάκι μου!!! "fullyhappy" 
> Βίκυ,πόσο καιρό σου πήρε να έρθει στο χέρι σου?Το τάισες φρουτάκια απ την αρχή?Τελικά ό,τι πήραμε απ το pet shop άχρηστα βγήκανε...Μόνο οι σπόροι πιάσαν τόπο.Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι ασφυκτιά μέσα στο κλουβί,τρελλαίνομαιιιιιιι!  !!Αύριο κιόλας πρέπει να πάρω κλουβί.΄


Για να φαει απο το χερι μου 2-3 μερες!Για να ανεβει στο δαχτυλο μου απ'οσο θυμαμαι γυρω στις 10-15 μερες!Οσο για τα φρουτακια εγω του εβαζα συχνα, οπως κ αυγουλακι μια φορα τη βδομαδα περιπου αλλα στην αρχη δεν τα πλησιαζε καν!Δοκιμασα μηλο, μπανανα, μανταρινι, μαρουλι, αγγουρι..τιποτα αυτος!!
Τωρα εχει περιπου 2 εβομαδες που τρωει αγγουρι, μηλο κ αυγο!!Του βαζω σχεδον καθε μερα ενα κομματακι!Σημερα δοκιμασα παλι μαρουλι..αλλα αδιαφορησε πληρως!!  :winky: [/quote:1xw4mr9b]
Ωραία!Σύντομα τα κανε όλα.Κι αν υπολογίσω πως έφαγε απ το χεράκι μου την 2η μέρα τότε σε καμιά βδομαδούλα θα χουμε στενές επαφές αχχαααα!!!Ανυπομονώ!Βίκυ είσαι σπαθί!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## vas

κάθε παπαγάλος έχει τη δική του προσωπικότητα   ::   αυτό σημαίνει πως ίσως σε εμπιστευτεί πιο γρήγορα απο τη Βίκυ,ίσως και πιο αργά...όσο για το θέμα της εξημέρωσης τι να πώ  ::   ίσως φταίει πως είναι κοινωνικά   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ εγω αυτο πιστευω Βασιαννα!Η αληθεια ειναι ομως πως κ απο προηγουμενo budgie που ειχα (κ μαλιστα ημουν πολυ μικρη, στο δημοτικο) ηταν ετσι κοινωνικο!Κ τα ιδια βλεπω κ απο το Ρικο!Αυτο βεβαια δε συμβαινει πως θα συμβει σε ολους μας, αν κ το ευχομαι!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα! "καλοσηρθες" εσύ και η Tsimpirlou! Φαίνεται ότι αγαπάς την μικρή σου γιατί έχεις πολλές απορίες και γιατί ψάχνεσαι να τις λύσεις. Όμως για να βοηθηθούν και άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες απορίες με εσένα καλο είναι για κάθε απορία να ανοίγεις διαφορετικό θέμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Έτσι θα μπορούμε να συζητάμε κάθε θέμα σε βάθος, και θα διευκολύνουμε και οποιον άλλον θέλει να ενημερωθεί.

----------


## Tσιμπιρλής

> Καλησπέρα Αλεξάνδρα! "καλοσηρθες" εσύ και η Tsimpirlou! Φαίνεται ότι αγαπάς την μικρή σου γιατί έχεις πολλές απορίες και γιατί ψάχνεσαι να τις λύσεις. Όμως για να βοηθηθούν και άλλοι που έχουν τις ίδιες απορίες με εσένα καλο είναι για κάθε απορία να ανοίγεις διαφορετικό θέμα στην κατάλληλη ενότητα. Έτσι θα μπορούμε να συζητάμε κάθε θέμα σε βάθος, και θα διευκολύνουμε και οποιον άλλον θέλει να ενημερωθεί.


Σ ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή!Ήδη μ έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ!Όταν θα χω κι άλλες απορίες θα ανοίξω σχετικό θέμα,αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη...Καλημέραααα!!

----------

